# Welche guten Browserspiele auf dem iMac zocken



## einzelspieler (21. August 2011)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Mein erstes Posting und dann noch frisch aus der Apple-Ecke ;-)

Nein ernsthaft - seit Kurzem bin ich Besitzer eines iMacs und arbeite super gerne an dem Gerät. Natürlich möchte ich ganz casual zwischendurch mal ein tolles Browsergame spielen. Ein Grund ist sicherlich auch, dass es immer noch nicht so viele, gute Retail-Umsetzungen gibt.

Kann mir jemand pauschal oder handvoll guter Browsergames nennen, die nicht unbedingt Frauen anspricht und keine Probleme auf dem iMac machen?

Mir wurde da wilde Geschichten in Sachen Flash sowie Silverlight genannt...

Merci und schönen Sonntag!

Stephan


----------



## KreuzenderBrennzug (21. August 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://browsergames.de/l/1/?gclid=CMP8nNmU4aoCFZwz3wodfUoF8w

Was nicht dabei ist, aber für ein Browsergame dennoch recht gut ist, ist DarkOrbit. Ist kein 1Klick, 10 Min Warten Spiel, sondern wirklich aktiv.
Große Auswahl an Raumschiffen, Waffen und Ausrüstung. Kann man auch mal länger spielen, da es viel Quests (Töte 10x, 10y; Sammle 20x,30y,50z; Erkunde Koordinate Ab,Ac,Xy,Xz), sowie gutes Handelssystem etc.
Aber man muss eigentlich im späteren Spielverlauf Geld investieren, weil man sonst sehr langsam weiterkommt(Ist ja klar bei Bigpoint) und die Community ist auch nicht gerade.. freundlich.
Ein Blick lohnt sich trotzdem. Ich mag Browsergames eigentlich nicht wirklich (Wow-verwöhnt undsoweiter , mit DO hatte ich jedoch, ich glaube es waren 3 Monate, Spaß (Habe 5 Euro investiert)
www.darkorbit.de


----------

